# When is it this site going to sort itself out



## Pudsey_Bear

I've put this in jokes and trivia as that's what it has become.

Quotes are still acting up, clicking the last page brings up the error message still, plus loads of other errors too numerous to mention.

The new owners bleat about fixing it, but from where I'm sitting it is still a joke, only it isn't anymore.

I have no problems on other sites with less funding and back up.


----------



## barryd

> *Kev_n_Liz whinged: *I've put this in jokes and trivia as that's what it has become.
> 
> Quotes are still acting up, clicking the last page brings up the error message still, plus loads of other errors too numerous to mention.
> 
> The new owners bleat about fixing it, but from where I'm sitting it is still a joke, only it isn't anymore.
> 
> I have no problems on other sites with less funding and back up.


Works for me Kev! 

I think its cool that its a bit broken but we keep using it. The spell checker hasnt worked for ages either but it just makes posts (Well mine) more fanny. See what I did there?


----------



## p-c

Kev.
I have clicked report and also commented and on the fact that I am not getting notification emails, my account details settings request them.
Maybe admin will do something.
p-c


----------



## 91502

As the site has developed over the years it has been modified and added to by Nuke so I guess the code is a hotch potch of bits stuck together with a bit of gaffa tape.
I would doubt that anyone could easily sit down and try to fix the problems.
My knowledge of coding and programming is a bit outdated but I would guess the only way to fix all these problems is to migrate the forum onto a new platform which would be a marathon of a task and very expensive.
If I were the new owners I would be watching and waiting to see if I could get away with just letting things flow along as they are and get some of my investment back as major changes will be expensive and could cause the site to close for a while if things go wrong and threaten the income.

James


----------



## barryd

> *p-c wrote: *Kev.
> I have clicked report and also commented and on the fact that I am not getting notification emails, my account details settings request them.
> Maybe admin will do something.
> p-c


If you view the forum through recent posts view here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html and then click the Quick Jump option box and click "View my posts" it shows all your subscribed posts and its clear which ones have been updated. Its much easier than waiting for notifications which may or may not turn up and you see them all together.


----------



## chermic

Morning

I have not had any problems with this site, I still get emails when I receive a thank you or a like or a pm. I cannot access my profile via the Home button at the top of the page, but I can from the bottom of the post. I don't want to keep looking at it so it doesn't bother me. 

P-C My husband has suggested that if you are running Microsoft, and you have recently had updates, you may find that they have changed some of your settings for you and without you realising. He suggests that you check them out as they may have blocked this site. This may not be your problem, but something easy to check.

I am working on a MacBook and I don't know if that makes any difference as to why I don't get many problems. :?


----------



## Grizzly

I'm willing to put up with a few odd niggles ( some of which- eg the quotes- are to do with the browser you use) for the quality of the information you get here and the prompt replies when you need help.

I've looked, briefly, at other forums and there is no contest; posts are fewer, information not so forthcoming and, a clincher, there is too much back-stabbing and bitching.

I'll stick with MHF.

G


----------



## spykal

Hi Kev

You asked " When is it this site going to sort itself out"

I think we all just have to face up to the fact that this is how it is and this is how it will stay. 

How has this happened you say? ... Well the new owners bought a pig in a poke but it was no ordinary pig it was a pig mutation created by an over enthusiastic experimenting amateur pig breeder who liked to try things out but made no record of what he had done. Now the new owner has a live mutant pig .... further experimentation may cause it to be a dead pig.....or is that a parrot, a dead parrot!


Well we are in the jokes section :lol: 


Mike


P.S. just for the record, I get emails, notifications and I go to my account if I want to change anything...


----------



## Penquin

OK this is a joke (not), the following are faults and recent observations collected from various posts, peculiarly some seem to apply to some people some to others, and as regards browsers I have it running on IE10, Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox so these faults are occurring on these browsers....

I have tried settings and to no avail.....

*Faults with MHF*_

SpellCheck does not work
Titles will not accept many characters; $ £ % ( ) " & ^ 
Campsite database does not work with maps
Attempts to report pages gives the reply "that post does not exist"
Threads and posts have been removed without any reference or explanation
Preview not functioning
Requests for advice and assistance not being responded to at all.
The quote button does not work properly
No e-mail notifications being received
Promised new operating system not delivered
Post notification not functioning
Lack of any announcements about any of the problems
No new posts problem arises every now and then
Post time fixed to Toronto time
Profile page cannot be accessed from the drop down menu under home
Search function is not working reasonably for many people
The green flag on the left hand side no longer changes to white once the page has been opened this happens at random_

I am maintaining this list on a Word document and would be happy to add. or subtract, using observations by others BUT, if one person can see that it works properly, then a lot more details would be needed so that those settings (if that is the route problem) could be escalated to others.....

Note; I am not whinging or moaning, the site still works but not in the way that it used to - which may well be due to the complexity of the underlying programme after it has been tweaked for so long. We were promised that MHF would be transferred to a different system but there have been no announcements about that, for literally, months.....

Dave


----------



## teemyob

And many have been here as long as 10 years building the database of info , facts and fun up.

TUT


----------



## ChrisandJohn

> "chermic"]Morning
> 
> I have not had any problems with this site, I still get emails when I receive a thank you or a like or a pm. I cannot access my profile via the Home button at the top of the page, but I can from the bottom of the post. I don't want to keep looking at it so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> P-C My husband has suggested that if you are running Microsoft, and you have recently had updates, you may find that they have changed some of your settings for you and without you realising. He suggests that you check them out as they may have blocked this site. This may not be your problem, but something easy to check.
> 
> I am working on a MacBook and I don't know if that makes any difference as to why I don't get many problems. :?


I'm also on Safari on a Macbook or iPad and haven't been receiving email notifications of Thanks etc. for a while. This didn't particularly bother me but now, out of curiosity, I went to my profile and found this option was turned off. I didn't turn it off and I've now put it on again so if and when somebody Thanks or Likes one of my posts I'll see if it's now working. 8)

Chris


----------



## Jimblob44

As a fairly recent member here I feel more at home here than the other sites I have subscribed to, people here are generally more helpful and friendlier than on other similar sites, even if there are a few cranky octogenarians it still makes for interesting and informative reading.
I do get some of the same probs as other users (quotes, spell check no notifications etc) but in the larger picture of things the niggles are but a small blemish on a fantastic site with fantastic people.

Lang may MF's lum reek.

Jim.


----------



## barryd

> *spykal wrote: *]Hi Kev
> 
> You asked " When is it this site going to sort itself out"
> 
> I think we all just have to face up to the fact that this is how it is and this is how it will stay.
> 
> How has this happened you say? ... Well the new owners bought a pig in a poke but it was no ordinary pig it was a pig mutation created by an over enthusiastic experimenting amateur pig breeder who liked to try things out but made no record of what he had done. Now the new owner has a live mutant pig .... further experimentation may cause it to be a dead pig.....or is that a parrot, a dead parrot!
> 
> Well we are in the jokes section :lol:
> 
> Mike
> 
> P.S. just for the record, I get emails, notifications and I go to my account if I want to change anything..


There is a lot of talk about Pigs at the moment. There is a very interesting thread here Pigs on a Narrow Boat where the OP is hoping to take some Pigs across the Atlantic. Warning. There may be some swearing.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

> ="ChrisandJohn"]
> 
> 
> 
> "chermic"]Morning
> 
> I have not had any problems with this site, I still get emails when I receive a thank you or a like or a pm. I cannot access my profile via the Home button at the top of the page, but I can from the bottom of the post. I don't want to keep looking at it so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> P-C My husband has suggested that if you are running Microsoft, and you have recently had updates, you may find that they have changed some of your settings for you and without you realising. He suggests that you check them out as they may have blocked this site. This may not be your problem, but something easy to check.
> 
> I am working on a MacBook and I don't know if that makes any difference as to why I don't get many problems. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on Safari on a Macbook or iPad and haven't been receiving email notifications of Thanks etc. for a while. This didn't particularly bother me but now, out of curiosity, I went to my profile and found this option was turned off. I didn't turn it off and I've now put it on again so if and when somebody Thanks or Likes one of my posts I'll see if it's now working. 8)
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Well, thank you Spykal and Jimblob for your Thank and Like but although I've left it at least 20 mins I've not received any email notifications. I'll report back if I do later.

Chris


----------



## Penquin

IMO, and it is my opinion ONLY, MHF is by far the best site, in spite of the problems that exist, I somehow doubt that any of the problems will be sorted undoubtedly due to the complex way that MHF has evolved.

Such is life and I can live with what we have got. The original developer (NukeAdmin) has put together a site which is still excellent IMO and probably the new owners will not be able to trace what has been done, in which case we will all have to face a decision at renewal time;

put up with it as it is, or go elsewhere,

my choice would be to stay with it, even if it costs me £12.50 pa as that still represents excellent value to me......

Cheaper forums may well be available, but MHF is the *ONLY* site where the membership reflects my interest and viewpoint so I will stay with this as my prime interest...... warts and all.......

others may make a different choice, that is entirely up to them and I will neither knock them or criticise any that decide differently, it is entirely up to each of us as individuals what choice we make. My choice is simple, stay here and enjoy the participation of so many like-minded individuals for as long as we are able.  that is MY choice and may well not suit others, so be it.....

Dave


----------



## Mumoffive

The forum works absolutely brilliantly. I ask a question and loads of people come up with help or advice. 
I post a worry or concern MH related or not and people care. 
The issues raised don't really affect the care and support of the forum, although personally I find the reporting of issues a bit irritating. 
I know without this forum I may have lost the will to persist at the MH game. And we have gained so much from sticking with it with your support.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

> "ChrisandJohn"]
> 
> 
> 
> ="ChrisandJohn"]
> 
> 
> 
> "chermic"]Morning
> 
> I have not had any problems with this site, I still get emails when I receive a thank you or a like or a pm. I cannot access my profile via the Home button at the top of the page, but I can from the bottom of the post. I don't want to keep looking at it so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> P-C My husband has suggested that if you are running Microsoft, and you have recently had updates, you may find that they have changed some of your settings for you and without you realising. He suggests that you check them out as they may have blocked this site. This may not be your problem, but something easy to check.
> 
> I am working on a MacBook and I don't know if that makes any difference as to why I don't get many problems. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on Safari on a Macbook or iPad and haven't been receiving email notifications of Thanks etc. for a while. This didn't particularly bother me but now, out of curiosity, I went to my profile and found this option was turned off. I didn't turn it off and I've now put it on again so if and when somebody Thanks or Likes one of my posts I'll see if it's now working. 8)
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, thank you Spykal and Jimblob for your Thank and Like but although I've left it at least 20 mins I've not received any email notifications. I'll report back if I do later.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Thank you too, oldtart, for liking my post, but I've still received no notifications.

Maybe they don't send them out on a Sunday. :lol:


----------



## pippin

Yep, cheapskates only use 2nd class post - and that takes for ever by sea-mail from Canada :lol:


----------



## barryd

When I think of all the times I have had a motorhome emergency it has nearly always been this site thats got us sorted. When the Motorhome boiler literally blew up on Christmas day 2012 the thread went to 8 pages. ON CHRISTMAS DAY! Thats just one story in hundreds that have been rectified by the first rate support on this site.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134494-help-boiler-has-blown-up.html

We will only realise just how valuable this community is if we end up losing it.

Having that kind of help on tap and the years of threads, guides and other information behind it is priceless and certainly worth £12.50 for goodness sake!

Ive thrown my hat in the ring and nailed my colours to the mast. I urge you all to do the same. Join the other forums as they all have there uses and a bit of variety is good but please dont give up on this one. :wink:


----------



## suedew

I love this site, have browsed and joined other sites but this is my preferred site.
Tonight it is soooooo slooooooooooooow, have never had this problem before, but shall persevere.

Sue


----------



## Mrplodd

I will also be staying put.

The cost works out at 3.4 pence per day and that folks, in my view, is good value for money. Sure a few things don't work 100% but the IMPORTANT parts (the ability of others to answer various questions etc) works just fine, and that's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## coppo

I think everyone wants and will stick with the site as it is an excellent resource, to get help and support and to also help and support others.

It would be better though if everything worked, its not the fact that things don't work, its the fact that they(VS) don't tell you anything, apologise, say what's happening, kiss yer backside, nothing.

They must be rubbing their hands when we all come on here saying things don't work but we are sticking with it come what may, it would be better everyone emailing them and saying ''If you don't give us updates, info, speak occasionally then we are all leaving''. Call their bluff.

I,ve emailed them a few times to put suggestions and just got a load of trash back. Example ''We can't tell you who the helpers are because the helpers have not given us permission to do so''???

None of us are leaving, but don't keep telling them that, or they might start going with Barry's ridiculous notion that he quite likes it because things don't work.

Paul.


----------



## makems

Having worked in the software business for decades (yes, really!) I gave up expecting software to work as expected a long, long time ago.
The issues reported for this site either
don't occur for me,
are a feature I don't bother to use
Are too trivial to worry about
I can get what I want some other way

Unlike others, I spend more time on "Another" MH related site, but I will not give up using Facts as it is probably the best place to get good technical replies to MH related problems. 

I will continue coming here until the community of users declines so that the quality of the content is no longer what it has always been (and currently continues to be) - excellent!


----------



## mistycat

i have to stay too, 
i am dying to find out if the OP is pooing in their toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and its a lot of fun too, also there is a seriuos side to a lot of folk have already helped me out in my very short time membership
and i dont realy care about spelling life is to short,
Misty


----------



## aldra

Things don't work it's true

But then again

All the important bits work

The people on this site  

Me, I' pay the fee and think it's cheap at the price

Not for the technical aspects

But for the help, advice, humour and support

It's still the best

Aldra


----------



## barryd

To cheer you all up and to give the ladies a treat here I am playing my guitar in the French Alps. It was a prefectly good wild spot until that van and about 4 others joined the party! Must have heard my singing from afar! "The Hills are alive with the sound of music"

[fullalbumimg:5989ce85ee]1145[/fullalbumimg:5989ce85ee]


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> To cheer you all up and to give the ladies a treat here I am playing my guitar in the French Alps. It was a prefectly good wild spot until that van and about 4 others joined the party! Must have heard my singing from afar! "The Hills are alive with the sound of music"
> 
> [fullalbumimg:79cfb1949b]1145[/fullalbumimg:79cfb1949b]


Barry

I like the technique of strumming with a bottle of Leffe as a plectrum:lol:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm getting well fed up of getting the notifications of new posts to a subscribed thread, only to get "No posts exist for this topic"

For Freds sake sort it out, once and for all, turn it off whatever just fix it, as it is beyond a joke.


----------



## mistycat

Just posted to see if kev gets it,
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They must have heard me it worked that time Mysty.


----------



## rosalan

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm getting well fed up of getting the notifications of new posts to a subscribed thread, only to get "No posts exist for this topic"
> 
> For Freds sake sort it out, once and for all, turn it off whatever just fix it, as it is beyond a joke.


I moved my goal posts and spend time on a couple of other sites but as Aldra said, there are so many friends still here I will not be closing down my interest in MHF. So every time (fairly often) that I get frustrated here, I go and annoy a couple of other Forums; no guilt just more friends.

Alan


----------



## aldra

The problem is with you knowledgable lot

Me I don't notice any difference

I never sussed out how to do anything other than just post

And I stay because of the fabulous people on here

They are always there for advice, support and they make me laugh :lol: 

I go on another site, very brave for me 8O , they are also lovely 

But whisper, a lot seem to be those I know and love

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Never mind all that bollox! Im going to be a famous Rock Star soon. Just done my 3rd live practice with my band "The Vibe Merchants" and we are flipping excellent! Well we were very loud anyhow. Hey JooooooE etc etc! just warming up for the Fruitcakes MHF Meet. 

Soon I will be at Glastonbury and then number one in the "Hit Parade" pop pickers but never fear. I wont remember you when Im famous!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It doesn't help when other members say they haven't noticed, or it doesn't bother them, that is hardly likely to get them of their overfed arses and fix the site.

If we're not bothered why should they be, we are paying for a forum and not getting all that it can be, once was, and should be again.

If we all complained something might just get done, but an apathy seems to be gaining ground, which will last until there is no recognisable site left.

The site is broken, stand up for yourselves and demand to have it fixed, just because you don't have a problem the "I'm alright Jack" attitude only makes them do nothing, which is something they seem to be exceedingly good at that already so don't encourage them.

All that it takes for evil to succeed, is for good men to do nothing, not quite the same but it makes point, just substitute Evil for bad workmanship, and you have it.


----------



## nicholsong

Another glitch started this morning, or last evening.

MHF e-mail notifications went into my Hotmail junk box.

Anyone else experiencing the same on hotmail.com - not .co.uk

Is MHF being 'blocked'?

Geoff.[/b]


----------



## bognormike

> Another glitch started this morning, or last evening.
> 
> MHF e-mail notifications went into my Hotmail junk box.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same on hotmail.com - not .co.uk
> 
> Is MHF being 'blocked'?
> 
> Geoff.[/b]


Geoff
I noticed this morning that my notifications have started going in to a different box. Looking at the source, instead of coming from [email protected] they are now coming from [email protected] . So you should make sure your filters are changed to pick them up.

good of them to tell us :roll:


----------



## aldra

I take your point Kev

I'm sorry that you're having problems, but it's hard for us non tech users to understand what the problems are

I'm sure all the add-ons are or were brilliant but I never accessed them so I wouldn't know what's changed

When it was so slow it was obvious some thing was wrong, but now for day to day posting it seems fine

And anyway how and who do you complain too????

Aldra


----------



## catzontour

Kev, I'm afraid I'm guilty of not complaining too.

Like Sandra says, it was really obvious even to me that something was seriously wrong when pages wouldn't load. We did our own fix for Early birds by making a new thread and had help from a volunteer behind the scenes to safeguard the original one so that it could be preserved. 

Could we start some kind of an online thing (petition springs to mind but isn't really the right word) that members like us, who don't understand all the ins and outs of the technical stuff, could add our voices?


----------



## erneboy

If we complain we get slated for it, so I gave up.


----------



## nicholsong

bognormike said:


> Another glitch started this morning, or last evening.
> 
> MHF e-mail notifications went into my Hotmail junk box.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same on hotmail.com - not .co.uk
> 
> Is MHF being 'blocked'?
> 
> Geoff.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff
> I noticed this morning that my notifications have started going in to a different box. Looking at the source, instead of coming from [email protected] they are now coming from [email protected] . So you should make sure your filters are changed to pick them up.
> 
> good of them to tell us :roll:
Click to expand...

Mike, thanks

It took me a few minutes to navigate to the right place since they changed the Hotmail format to Outlook, but I think I have done it so let's see the result later.

It is unbelievable that they did not make an announcement 

Geoff

EDIT Mike it is working now - thanks


----------



## rayrecrok

erneboy said:


> If we complain we get slated for it, so I gave up.


+1

ray.


----------



## pippin

Is it just me or does this happen to others?

Frequently the site just freezes when I try to change pages.

Google Chrome then tells me that I can either wait (until eternity?) or reload. 

If I choose to reload I get directed to a Chrome ooooops page.


----------



## nicholsong

pippin said:


> Is it just me or does this happen to others?
> 
> Frequently the site just freezes when I try to change pages.
> 
> Google Chrome then tells me that I can either wait (until eternity?) or reload.
> 
> If I choose to reload I get directed to a Chrome ooooops page.


I do not get that trouble on Firefox.

Geoff


----------



## 747

pippin said:


> Is it just me or does this happen to others?
> 
> Frequently the site just freezes when I try to change pages.
> 
> Google Chrome then tells me that I can either wait (until eternity?) or reload.
> 
> If I choose to reload I get directed to a Chrome ooooops page.


I am on IE and it is just sloooow. About one level up from freezing. :roll: I am getting to the point where I am not bothered if the forum exists or not. A sudden death might be preferable to long, drawn out agony.

I believe that the communication from VS Admin is purely to quieten the angry mob ...... while he goes back to sleep.


----------



## Penquin

An interesting observation that vs_Admin, or someone with their PM address is monitoring the site.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2005337.html#2005337

I posted a BF Club Voyage number which I later discovered I should not  under their terms and conditions, but it was too late for me to edit it out, so I reported it and it was removed within minutes AND I had a PM from vs_Admin telling me that they had done it - for which I was (and am) very grateful.

So they are monitoring but it is quite possible that there is nothing that they can do at present as the site is so complex and they are not in a position to transfer it to a new system - and if they did transfer it I wonder how many of the options like campsites we would lose completely as they would not fit the new system?

Maybe that is why we have not heard anything and it may take a time.....

I do not *KNOW* but am putting two and two together to build a mountain (of mixed metaphors.....:lol

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Dave

They might have trouble changing some things but if you look at what 'bognormike' and I found here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-187545-days0-orderasc-30.html

They changed that overnight and did not announce it - there is no excuse for that.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

I am more offended by Kev's assumption that we all have over fed Arse's than the site not working properly. 

Dont want to be a prophet of doom and all that but when VS said they were going to transfer this site to a new platform and having been involved in IT and for a while software I did think it would be an impossible task. I suspect that it is and any migration to a new platform would just be too big a mountain to climb. I suspect they have now discovered that.

It would probably be easier to build a new site side by side which would require months of work and shed loads of money. Dont hold your breath.

The site works fine for me in Firefox to be honest. I never bother about notifications on any forum as I just look at the site in the new posts view and view your own posts from the "Quick Jump" drop down on this page. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html

The only thing thats annoying for me is the quote facility which we have found a work around for.


----------



## prof20

Apathy rules OK?

Preview doesn't always work, didn't just now, but so what? Neither do half the functions that should.

Wonder where the breaking point is?

To coin an old phrase, 'If it's broke, don't try to fix it!' (Did I get that right?)

VsAdmin's motto perhaps?

R :evil: ger


----------

